# Range Rover Sport?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok so I want one.

Thinking of ordering one for March 12 plates. Always wanted a 911 and will one day but we have to be practical for a couple of years.
The Mrs wants to get rid of the Mini and have an Evoque but I want a RRS.

What are your opinions on them? Any owners got any feedback, do you love it?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

They're not just eye candy, they are good off road & in tricky wintery conditons.

I don't own one, I've just driven a few, notably the new RRS Autobiography.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

911


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

RR anyday over a 911.

I had a 53plate Vogue for two years and loved it, just price of fuel kind of took the sparkle off. Petrol V8 bit thirsty at our fuel prices.

I would have one a gain though, but a diesel.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I know yeah, do love a V8 though


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

RaRo, but get a full fat version. The Sport is only a Discovery 3 in a fancy frock...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nah, Sport for me mate.

Mrs won't have the full fat, she says it's a farmers car :wall:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I hate them! Lol. Big ugly wobbly tanks! You did ask! Haha


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

In that case, save your pennies and get a spec'd Discovery 3/4, No point having a half arsed version in my book...

I'd sell bodily organs for this!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I know yeah, do love a V8 though


as much as a flat 6 though? lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

That rangey is nice :argie: 

It has to be new though (Not snobby but it's through a company car scheme) if we decide to go for this


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Get a sport and be done!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Who cares what we think, do what YOU want lifes to "basturd" short mate.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

True Griz

Just hoping an owner will pop in and say what they think of theirs


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Showshine said:


> True Griz
> 
> Just hoping an owner will pop in and say what they think of theirs


Personally not for me, BUT... anyone i have ever spoke to be it on a business personal level like them.

Go for it mate. :thumb:

P.s and old customer of mine has a 2011 model in a kind of dark purple looks nice.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

They are pretty nice v comfortable and like a big go cart my old man had one- personally think they look a bit dated now compared to X5s etc-although with the sportier bumpers like on the stormer addition looks spot on


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I've driven a few 2.7 td versions and there isnt much oomph under the bonnet. Not sure how they get away with calling a "sport".

Much prefer the Disco 4 with a 3.0 TDV6


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't think they do a TDV8 anymore, just the 3.0 SDV6 with 8 speed gear box or the 5.0 Supercharged gas guzzler

Johnyopolis just bought one and is a member on the RRSport.co.uk forum


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ihave driven a few and they are very nice, however my next car is gonna be a Q7


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

My best mate has a new shape one and loves it. The interior is very comfortable even on long drives (he drove from the midlands to the south of frnce). The ride is also very good, you can't throw it into a corner in the same way as a hot hatch but you can throw them about a lot as it has the electronic adjustable suspension. Speed wise, for a big truck its pretty capable in my opinion, plenty of low down torque makes driving it pretty effortless. In the snow, never had an issue last year.

All in all it is a great car which I don't think you will be dissapointed in at all.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

A chap i know who has bought a couple of cars from me has one and he loves it and intends to keep it but he came in a Ford Focus last time when he came to my house as he says the RR is expensive to run.

I say if you've got one, run it but he's a car dealer so perhaps not such a novelty to have a RR Sport as it would be for you and me 

Showshine, you have got me going with the Evoque from your other post. I've been looking online and want to trade the Sportage for one and we only got it in April! Husband won't be impressed. I'm trying to wait ha


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The plan is for our next family car to be a sport. No other reason than I like then and the wife quite likes the toys you get.

My idea garage would be the sport and a 997 too. Love them both.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> A chap i know who has bought a couple of cars from me has one and he loves it and intends to keep it but he came in a Ford Focus last time when he came to my house as he says the RR is expensive to run.
> 
> I say if you've got one, run it but he's a car dealer so perhaps not such a novelty to have a RR Sport as it would be for you and me
> 
> Showshine, you have got me going with the Evoque from your other post. I've been looking online and want to trade the Sportage for one and we only got it in April! Husband won't be impressed. I'm trying to wait ha


Yeah lol.

It's a bit of a fight here atm. She wants evoque but i want RRS.

:wall:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

npinks said:


> I don't think they do a TDV8 anymore, just the 3.0 SDV6 with 8 speed gear box or the 5.0 Supercharged gas guzzler
> 
> Johnyopolis just bought one and is a member on the RRSport.co.uk forum


I have had mine a couple of months now (2.7 TDV6 HSE) I dont find that its slow, certainly not for the size of it... That may be down to the fact that Ben @ AMD worked his remap magic on it shortly after I got it..

Mines Black with a black leather interior and 20" Stormer Rims. I was suprised by the price of some items.. Tyres for example... and in a good way. The tyres on my old VRS Octavia cost £130 for 18" and these are £115 for 20" I was expecting double that.!!

The ride is brilliant and the seating position comfy. I have driven it to Brugge so far and it was perfect.

When I change it it will be for a MY12 model but not until they have depreciated about as much as mine did to buy lol :thumb:

Looking forward to Snow now too rather than dreading it.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

PaulN said:


> The plan is for our next family car to be a sport. No other reason than I like then and the wife quite likes the toys you get.
> 
> My idea garage would be the sport and a 997 too. Love them both.


I didnt quite get the 997 but i did manage a sport and a S2000.... I reckon i could get the s2000 under the sport when its in off road mode LOL (joking)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I really want one now. The winter weather would be a doddle. 

Last year we got a brand spanking Mercedes e350 coupe. Couldn't drive the bloody thing with any more than a dusting of snow (Back end useless)
This time we need a 4x4 and i want a RRS


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

We've had a TDV8 in the family for 4 years now and it's been great. Economy isn't amazing at around 25-28mpg depending on driving style but could be worse

I know they haven't been mentioned but I've also driven the Q7 and X5 which drive more like normal cars which some prefer but they feel a bit more clinical than the Sport

It's had some issues like worn bushes up front but they were replaced under warranty as they only lasted about 20k

We've got the Pirelli Scorpion all weather tyres on (were standard back then but not sure what they come with now) and they have never let us down and come in particularly handy for the annual winter road trip to the Alps

Had an XC90 before which was quiet and smooth but lacked steering feel. I've also driven a full fat Range Rover which was nice but a bit more top heavy then the Sport. Plus I prefer the driving position of the Sport but it comes down to personal taste I guess


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've had an X5 and thats a no no for me. Had the 6ltre V12 Q7 for 2 weeks and although the engine was a beast, didn't like the car as a whole package.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I really want one now. The winter weather would be a doddle.
> 
> Last year we got a brand spanking Mercedes e350 coupe. Couldn't drive the bloody thing with any more than a dusting of snow (Back end useless)
> This time we need a 4x4 and i want a RRS


Better move quickly as the 1st flutter of snow and the prices will hold firm on 2nd hand one, but it may have an effect on new discounts too

The RRS forum has a sponsor might be able to sort you out a good deal, he did me, and it was well worth the drive down from Leeds and back to collect it for me, i know one chap who drives down from Stirling , Scotland to collect his cars from them, I think his on his 4th now with his new Evoque his just got.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Not an owner here, but have had exactly the same thoughts recently, so much so we were in a LR dealership the other weekend (Originally to look at the Evoque, but got sidetracked by an RRS they had in there).

I've since looked at:
Q5 - Nice, but personally feel its not 'special' enough for the money 
Evoque - again, nice but too small for us
Q7 - Too big for the Mrs
X5 - Never really been a fan of them, I like the new shape, but just not my cup of tea.
.................and I keep coming back to a TDV6 RRS:argie: 

I say do it:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

npinks said:


> The RRS forum has a sponsor might be able to sort you out a good deal, he did me, and it was well worth the drive down from Leeds and back to collect it for me, i know one chap who drives down from Stirling , Scotland to collect his cars from them, I think his on his 4th now with his new Evoque his just got.


Would you mind PM'ing me the details please 

Edit: I 'see' them:lol:. Was in another one of their network the other week.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers for the comments

The contact on RRS.co.uk looks good


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Cheers for the comments
> 
> The contact on *RRS.co.uk* looks good


....you mean rrsport.co.uk ?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

That one.

It's in my favourites so i never type it in


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Showshine said:


> That one.
> 
> It's in my favourites so i never type it in


Just joined up so it's in mine too, now


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, I did it!
Next week I take delivery of a MY2012 RR Sport SDV6 in HSE guise (metallic black with ivory leather). 
I can't wait


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Ok so I want one.
> 
> Thinking of ordering one for March 12 plates. Always wanted a 911 and will one day but we have to be practical for a couple of years.
> The Mrs wants to get rid of the Mini and have an Evoque but I want a RRS.
> ...


One of my bosses has a Discovery (Top Spec model - but not sure what thats called in LR world!) and his car was in for some work so he had a RR Sport for a couple of weeks and he was really unimpressed with it - not as nice inside and the "presence" in the car park was a lot less - mind you it was grey - not the best colour for the RR Sport.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> Well, I did it!
> Next week I take delivery of a MY2012 RR Sport SDV6 in HSE guise (metallic black with ivory leather).
> I can't wait


How exciting. We will expect photos!!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, will do!
3 sleeps to go.....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

3 sleeps that will last a lifetime

Looking forward to the pics mate


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> RaRo, but get a full fat version. The Sport is only a Discovery 3 in a fancy frock...


all landrovers (expept for defender) use the same base chassis these days


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Miglior said:


> I hate them! Lol. Big ugly wobbly tanks! You did ask! Haha


Have to agree with Jay tbh, I have a supercharged one in at the moment and just manouvering it around you can feel it's not the sturdiest of rides.

I've always found also the trim level is very poor quality, not detailed a RR yet that hasn't had something hanging off or missing.:lol:

below is about the nicest one I've had the pleasure of, still hate them though.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=110554

Get a Porsche, you know it makes sense.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I would dude but the mrs is flogging her cooper S so we need something to get the kids in


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

My dads got an 11 plate 3.0 V6 HSE and it's nice, but just too thristy for what he uses it for 
It's now my mums car to keep the miles down and it's doing ~27MPG on fairly short runs so a bit silly for our needs


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

I owned a TDV8 from new for almost 4 years. Amazing car. I had the new 3.0 for two weeks and got fed up of having to rev it all the time. Its a million miles better than the 2.7 which in my opinion was/is scary without a remap but is definitely no TDV8 . So ive decided to hold off until a new engine gets put in it. Always tempted by the new 4.4 diesel range rover every time i drive one but must resist! Evoque spec'd to how id like it is tooo close to range rover sport money to justify it for me. Just about to buy my mum a nissan juke instead :doublesho.

The RRsport guys are a good bunch. Lookers park royal who are literally walking distance from me are awesome! They look after ALOT of my customers as well who say the same thing.

Overall though im sure you wont be dissapointed with the sport. Also well worth investing in winter tyres for peace of mind! Just store them away in the summer and slap them back on next winter.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Showshine said:


> I would dude but the mrs is flogging her cooper S so we need something to get the kids in


get a 4 seater one :lol: or just buy a cayenne :lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Over The Rainbow said:


> ......Evoque spec'd to how id like it is tooo close to range rover sport money to justify it for me.
> 
> The RRsport guys are a good bunch. Lookers park royal who are literally walking distance from me are awesome! They look after ALOT of my customers as well who say the same thing.
> 
> Overall though im sure you wont be dissapointed with the sport. Also well worth investing in winter tyres for peace of mind! Just store them away in the summer and slap them back on next winter.


^^^Agree re the Evoque, a nicely specced one is too close to RRS money IMHO.

Lookers Park Royal have been great, I got in touch after 'npinks' recommended them via RRSport.co.uk and it's where I'm getting mine from.

Jury is out on winter tyres for me at the moment, I think I'll see how we get on with the first flurries of snow then decide.


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

go for the RRS.

I own a full fat with the 4.2L SC,which is a great and powerful engine,but a bit thirsty.

the SC models always have Brembo Brakes which are really good.

About the quality & reliability: it is better than most person thinks.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My two pennies worth. I am waiting for a 53 plate RR autobiography V8 to arrive at my door. My neighbour has a 58 plate sport and thinks I am mad. But when all is said and done, even given the age difference mine is sooo much nicer inside and that is kind of the point :thumb:


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

stangalang said:


> My two pennies worth. I am waiting for a 53 plate RR autobiography V8 to arrive at my door. My neighbour has a 58 plate sport and thinks I am mad. But when all is said and done, even given the age difference mine is sooo much nicer inside and that is kind of the point :thumb:


what model year is 53? 05 or 06 ??

Autobiography is nice :thumb:

Personally I think the full fat is nicer inside and outside but it comes down to everyones preferences.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Have to agree with Jay tbh, I have a supercharged one in at the moment and just manouvering it around you can feel it's not the sturdiest of rides.
> 
> I've always found also the trim level is very poor quality, not detailed a RR yet that hasn't had something hanging off or missing.:lol:
> 
> ...


Talks sense does this boy!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

That one is lovely Rob.

I didn;t get that feeling when I had a go in one but then again, I've been hankering for one since i saw them


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> ^^^Agree re the Evoque, a nicely specced one is too close to RRS money IMHO.
> 
> Lookers Park Royal have been great, I got in touch after 'npinks' recommended them via RRSport.co.uk and it's where I'm getting mine from.
> 
> Jury is out on winter tyres for me at the moment, I think I'll see how we get on with the first flurries of snow then decide.


LPR are a great bunch, worth me driving to buy my freelander from them from Leeds and back, it's all about product knowledge, some dealers round me are just finance sales men, and I was telling them about the car, unlike Spensor who I dealt with who could answer anything.

Wish I could afford the RRS but think might go Disco4 fo the family and towing the tintent


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

npinks said:


> LPR are a great bunch, worth me driving to buy my freelander from them from Leeds and back, it's all about product knowledge, some dealers round me are just finance sales men, and I was telling them about the car, unlike Spensor who I dealt with who could answer anything.


Definitely, knowledge about the changes made on the MY2012 RRS and the new engine were very impressive......more than could be said for my local dealer. LPR also came up trumps on the price too  I certainly wouldn't have contacted them unless I'd seen your post earlier in this thread :thumb:

In regard to a few of the other comments re a FFRR or Porsche, I'm a little like Showshine here, in that I've always liked the sport since it came out :argie: and as much as I'd love to have a 911 on the drive it's just not practical with the family, but maybe when they're a little older 

@ Showshine - having seen your post saying that the mini is definitely going, does that mean you've decided yet on an RRS?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup 

Im having one :thumb:

Going to the dealership tomorrow to have a browse and a chat. Must not come home in one


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Excellent :thumb:

New delivery times are around Dec/Jan (depending on the dealer), and there are a few in the system in various colours spec too for delivery sooner. I was lucky that one had just rolled off the line with the options I was after. The new SDV6 engine is lovely too, very smooth. 

Enjoy your browse/chat


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It will be March when we want it

Mrs insists on White but I miss black cars so I'm going Black with 22's


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Plenty of time to spec the one you want. 

I do think Black is a great colour for the RRS, but I am a little biased now


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Just got back from collecting my new RRS.
Absolutely love it. It was too dark by the time I got home to take pictures, but i'll get some up over the weekend


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Would love a Rangie Sport, X5 or X6 but with the miles I do, would be totally uneconomical. So am waiting for my new Z4 in arctic white. Build slot is next week so I hope our US cousins pull their bliddy finger out!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Beancounter said:


> Just got back from collecting my new RRS.
> Absolutely love it. It was too dark by the time I got home to take pictures, but i'll get some up over the weekend




Pig in muck comes to mind

Good man - Look forward to the pics


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Colt Man said:


> all landrovers (expept for defender) use the same base chassis these days


Not quite true

Defender uses its own platform

Freelander / Evoque use the EUCD platform

Discover / RR Sport use the same ladder frame platform

Range Rover has its own platform, although the new one due in 2012 will share the same basic platform as the Jaguar XJ


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Where are these pics ?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Where are these pics ?


Uploading :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Where are these pics ?


Here you go.
Not the best pictures to be honest as I didn't have much time today. Managed to give the car a quick wash though


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice mate, very nice

Have you posted those on rrs.co.uk? Looks familiar. You also got my initials on that plate lol. LM 

Must be a sign


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Many thanks, I'm very pleased with it

Have only just posted on RRSport, but there's another guy who has just taken delivery of a similar one.


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed fella. Love the piano black inlays against the cream leather.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes.

My Grandad's RRS here in Spain. I want it.










Full of swirls, he doesn't listen to me lol.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

RobP said:


> Very nice indeed fella. Love the piano black inlays against the cream leather.


Thanks Rob.
Yes, I had piano black inlays in my previous Audi, although with black leather and really liked them, but I think they set the lighter cream leather off even better in this one.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Whats your opinion on the chrome strip on the boot?

I notice a few RRS owners are offended by it lol - I don't mind it tbh.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Tbh, I really like it, it makes it stand out from the other RRS's and also I think it breaks the back up a little, instead of it being all black.:thumb:

I'd be interested to see it on a Silver one to see how it changes the look of the boot.

As an aside, I do :argie: the automatic open/close feature on the boot.
Managed to get out and about on Sunday for a reasonable drive too, it really is a lovely ride, even in the 'dynamic sport' mode.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely motor Mr Beancounter. Love the interior :argie:


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Beancounter said:


> Thanks Rob.
> Yes, I had piano black inlays in my previous Audi, although with black leather and really liked them, but I think they set the lighter cream leather off even better in this one.


Got the piano black with black leather in mine and changed the door pulls to match the door cards but with the cream it looks great









Still undecided on the chrome strip on the tailgate though.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ They look lovely Rob :thumb:

Had a look at the silver (not chrome  ) strip when I got home last night, It does set the car off nicely. I think if I wanted to make it stealthier, I'd colour code it black, but there are way too many stealth RRS clones around my way, so its nice to be a little bit different.


----------

